# 15th Running of the National Summer Steamup - More Photos and Video



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

It is hard to believe two weeks have passed since we gathered in Sacramento to participate in the fifteenth running of the National Summer Steamup. I started sorting through my images and videos and have finally pulled together a few to share. I have really enjoyed seeing so many other contributions and have especially enjoyed Carla's photos with Gary's captions as well as David's videos.

My collection may be seen at: NSS 2011 at Modern Steam Online 







































I hope you enjoy them. 

Mike


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

On the second photo page, third line down, the 7/8" Barclay well tank is mine. Ray Cadd did most of the bodywork and all the turnings, and I did the detailing, cab back, and paintwork. 

Cheers, 
Paul Hagglund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, 
As always, an excellent selection of quality photos and videos. 
Good to look at and remember a great event. 
Thanks for sharing. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the photos and videos Mike. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike, great to have those captions to i.d. them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding images and videos, Mike, Very enjoyable.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Whose 0-6-0 LMS? Looks like a GiMRA "Project"


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob, 
That is Jim McDavids coal fired version of the G1MRA Project that he built. 
There were three shown at the clinic on The Project. 
His, finished and running, Denis Bowie, running but STILL unpainted, and Bill Wilbanks, still very much in 'kit' form. 
Very interesting clinic. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I was lucky enough to get a set of "Project" castings and cut out frames. The LMS #4 has a great profile. I've made that boiler (alcohol) for another engine and it steams like crazy. Yet another project.

vr Bob


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob, 

Let me know if you want to build a coal fired version of the G1MRA loco. I worked with Jim McDavid to come up with the boiler design used on the LMS 0-6-0 G1MRA loco seen above. 

Mike 

PS: Thank you to those who have sent corrections and additional information - the pages have been updated.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Just a quick note to Bob Trabucco and the terrific picture of his Accucraft Royal Hudson. Bob the brake cylinders on the tender face each other in between the tender bogies. I had to turn mine too as they come the wrong way from the factory. All the Best, Peter.*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mikemartin on 01 Aug 2011 10:00 PM 
Bob, 

Let me know if you want to build a coal fired version of the G1MRA loco. I worked with Jim McDavid to come up with the boiler design used on the LMS 0-6-0 G1MRA loco seen above. 

Mike 

PS: Thank you to those who have sent corrections and additional information - the pages have been updated. 


Hi Mike: I won't be able to get to this project anytime soon, but am very interested. I will get with you.

Many thanks, Bob


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By deltatrains on 01 Aug 2011 11:17 PM 
*Just a quick note to Bob Trabucco and the terrific picture of his Accucraft Royal Hudson. Bob the brake cylinders on the tender face each other in between the tender bogies. I had to turn mine too as they come the wrong way from the factory. All the Best, Peter.* 

Mine, too. I based my corrections on -

a. photographs of the real deal taken at Squamish a few years back, and

b. my H0 Tenshodo Crown model where EVERYTHING visible is exactly correct.

PS - great pics and videos, BTW, I'm enormously impressed with the G1MRA 'Project' there - a VERY fine build, Sir. There was so much there to comment on - the realism of the weathered cab-forwards, the beautiful 'Planet', the gorgeous old stork-leg...so much the see and admire.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Jim McDavid's G1MRA project runs quite well too! 

You have a good eye Tac - The planet is one of my favorites as it is really unique. I was pleased to see Jerry running it and letting us all enjoy her in motion. 

As for my Carette, I had a real blast making several good long runs and seeing the smiles on peoples faces when they learned its age. 

Mike


----------



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

Great photos and Videos! Thanks for sharing! 

Ricky


----------

